

The other 99%: dropping scalaz as a dependency - danieldk
http://www.monadic.nl/blog/2014/4/9/the-other-99

======
eecolor
Would you be willing to write a post that explains how you replaced the
different functional and type level patterns? I think it would be nice to see
'plain scala' and 'scalaz/shapeless' versions next to each other.

